# Yam treats



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Decided to try and make my own yam snacks for my pups! I dehydrated 2 good sized yams and after about 6 hours I got a quart sized ziplock full of yummy healthy snacks. So far the pups love it and so easy.


----------

